# Pqrs



## debflutter (Nov 10, 2011)

I am trying to start PQRS for my practice and have many, many questions.  Does anyone have a GOOD resource for this process?  I have reviewed many documents from the CMS website and it is all very confusing.  I just need a starting point or someone that has been through it to help me out.

Thanks,

Debi


----------



## bill2doc (Jan 23, 2013)

Debi,

Were you able to get this going for your office?  I was just asked by a provider to get this up and running in the office but I don't have the first clue of where to start.  Any info would be helpful!


----------



## sdunaway1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Quality Net is the  right place to start .866-288-8912. They handle PQRS and Eprescribing .


----------



## maddismom (Jan 25, 2013)

bill2doc: Here's the link to get you started.  Email me with questions and I'll help you get this going.

Kaylene
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Quality...nt-Instruments/PQRS/index.html?redirect=/PQRI


----------



## fltbaroque (Feb 4, 2013)

The AMA has great info on their site. You can download worksheets for each measure, as well as specifications. 

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/physician-resources/clinical-practice-improvement/clinical-quality/physician-quality-reporting-system-2013.page?

Tobi Downs, CPC, CGIC


----------



## CBSBOOKKEEPING (Apr 12, 2013)

*Carol f*

I am looking for codes to use for PRQS for Pain Management- I am not sure which
measures and what codes I can use with them example  g 8730 g8731  1130f-1137f


----------



## DMEILER29 (Nov 5, 2013)

*PQRI for pain management*

Were you able to complete the pqri process


----------

